# Drop Down Sink



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi All

Not sure if this is in right section or not....

I have one of those sinks that pulls down, whilst away last week the left hand side pivot point/hinge pin has come adrift and seems to have fallen inside the sink between both sections.

Has any body had this happen to them and how can the sink be removed without further damage being caused, can this be fixed without removing the whole sink unit.

Any help/info regarding this would be appreciated.

I have a Autoquest 130.

Thanks in advance  

Dick


----------



## rowley

Is it one of the sinks on this website?
www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/.../washroom.htm


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi Rowley

Link seems to be broken..


----------



## rowley

Sorry, you are right. Try Rainbow conversions or Autocraft, they stock the usual tip up sinks.
www.rainbowconversions.co.uk
www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

rowley said:


> Sorry, you are right. Try Rainbow conversions or Autocraft, they stock the usual tip up sinks.
> www.rainbowconversions.co.uk
> www.autocraftmotorcaravans.com


Thanks Rowley, but I will try and fix mine before I have to buy a new one, it carn't be that difficult to remove! having said that it probably will be :roll:

Thanks again

Dick


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi All

Have now fixed my sink, had to make a new hinge pin for the sink.

Dick


----------



## divil

This has just happened to my Autoquest 140 whilst in France...the lefthand side has come loose....there was a sound of something dropping inside the panel and then a nylon washer fell onto the toilet surround!....I pressume you had to remove the whole of the surround panel to get to the back of the sink....any tips/advice on gratefully recieved.

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi Paul

You do not have to remove the whole surround panel, the sink will pull towards you with a little inwards pressure near where the pivot points are. You can then ease the sink out.

It was the left side on mine that came adrift as well, the plastic bolt thing fell inside the sink, I had to undo the plug drain so I could retrieve the bolt, having done that I then dropped it and it went straight down the overflow hole for the sink. :roll: 

So in the end I juts made another pivot point using a short bolt with nyloc nut & washers which can be purchased from any diy store. 

Do not undo the other side pivot point as you will also loose the nut which keeps that in place as well.

Also worth noting the overflow drain for sink is not connected to the waste pipes, it just hangs behind the whole sink unit surround and drips directly onto the vans floor. This shouldn't cause any major damp issues as the amount of water that runs into it is only drips from when the sink is pushed back up into the stowed position.

Hope this is of help to you, if there is anything else you need to know then let me know.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## divil

Hi Dick,
Thanks for the speedy reply...I just have a couple of things to clarify before I yank the bugger off!


Dick-Vanagogo said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> You do not have to remove the whole surround panel, the sink will pull towards you with a little inwards pressure near where the pivot points are. You can then ease the sink out.
> 
> So are you saying I'm to pull the lefthand side forward and the right will then come off it's pivot?
> 
> It was the left side on mine that came adrift as well, the plastic bolt thing fell inside the sink, I had to undo the plug drain so I could retrieve the bolt, having done that I then dropped it and it went straight down the overflow hole for the sink. :roll:
> 
> So in the end I juts made another pivot point using a short bolt with nyloc nut & washers which can be purchased from any diy store.
> 
> Do not undo the other side pivot point as you will also loose the nut which keeps that in place as well.
> 
> Are the pivots on the sink or the surround?
> 
> Also worth noting the overflow drain for sink is not connected to the waste pipes, it just hangs behind the whole sink unit surround and drips directly onto the vans floor. This shouldn't cause any major damp issues as the amount of water that runs into it is only drips from when the sink is pushed back up into the stowed position.
> 
> I'll keep this in mind when tipping the sink back after use!...sounds a bit Heath Robinson!
> 
> Hope this is of help to you, if there is anything else you need to know then let me know.
> 
> Cheers
> Dick


Cheers
Paul


----------



## Molenoux

Hi Dick-Vanagogo,

Thanks for your post regarding lost pivot bolt repairs, My Autoquest 140 (2010 model) wash basin suffered the same fate on Sunday, telephoned the dealer today who promises to let m know tomorrow what he intends to do. ! 

I never liked this tip up sink arrangement, and this event does not make any less critical of it. I suspect maybe the best thing is to do a DIY repair, but on a year old van? 

Thanks for the post

Molenoux


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi Molenoux

The dealer should fix this free of charge, but you know what they are like sometimes, it's like getting blood out of stone.
Anyway good luck and hope you get it sorted soon.

Dick


----------



## divil

Hi Molenoux,
Mine is a 2009 model and is just out of the manufacturers warranty but as we bought it 2nd hand it is under the dealers 12 month warranty, but I'd rather fix it myself as it's such a faff taking it in to be repaired, there are as you have posted before a few badly designed things about the Autoquest range that a bit of DIY can sort out!...we still love our 140 though and wouldn't change it! 

TTFN
Paul


----------



## divil

....BTW I priced up a spare fold down worktop from my dealer as I fancied adding one to the right hand side of the sink/hob unit and Explorer wanted £68 for the small worktop and £13 each for the brackets!!
Crazy!!

Paul


----------



## divil

Sink now fixed...as Dick mentions the sink pivots on 2 nylon bolt heads that are mounted through the sink surround. It's easy to remove the sink from these with a little pulling and twisting on the sink. I lost the left side bolt from mine but I think if the right one came loose this would entail removing the whole sink surround panel. On the left there is a cutout for the waste pipe which enables you to put a new nylon bolt and washer through the mount hole....very simple job once you get the sink out.


Many thanks for you help Dick.

TTFN
Paul


----------



## Dick-Vanagogo

Hi Paul

Glad you have now sorted your sink out, and you welcome for my input.

All the best 

Dick


----------



## Autoquest

FWIW - My sink failed after about a year on the right hand side and I ended up having to use an 8" thin bendy blade on the ridiculous amounts of Sikaflex around the edges of the whole unit. Removed the lot after about an hour. The bracket that failed on me wasn't in the sink it was behind the bit that the sink clicks into...


----------



## divil

The design is very poor....but we still love our 140!


----------

